# I am posting this in here because..



## Oldtimer (Jul 22, 2013)

I know the most members in this forum...

What have you all got for old snowmobiles? I am talking pre-1984, preferably leaf spring suspension vintage sleds? I am hunting for that one or ten special sleds.

Whatchya got?

Here's my favorite 2 of my small fleet.

1979 El Tigre' 5000.





1979 Polaris TX 340.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL! That didn't take long!

Anyways, I am a vintage sled nut. Lets BS aboot them.

My buddy's El Tigre racer..


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey OT ; how ya been? 
My slid is Old but I'm pretty sure it has shocks. Its a Yamaha Enticed 340 . It has seen a lot better days. But I got out over 5 cord of firewood with it last winter I'll see if I can find a pic of it. Mine has the gear drive reverse. 

A lot of us up here call a snow mobile a snowgo . I call mine the snow plow. It really don't like powder.!!!


----------



## imagineero (Jul 24, 2013)

That El Tigre is a cool sled! Belongs in a bond movie ;-) 

The only snow we got here in aus comes out of snow machines. Now if they could just figure a way of increasing the output and making them small enough to mount on the handlebars of a sled they sure could sell a lot of sleds here! We could have a white christmas for the first time ever, but you'd have to keep the throttle on because december is summer of course, and its 100 degree plus ;-)

We got a lot of jet skis though.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Im not into snomobiles but my FIL has an El Tigre and a Cheetah. Ive ridden the Cheetah but never seen the El Tigre run.:msp_sad:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 24, 2013)

Rookie1 said:


> Im not into snomobiles but my FIL has an El Tigre and a Cheetah. Ive ridden the Cheetah but never seen the El Tigre run.:msp_sad:



Find out what year and size El Tigre. If he wants to sell, I might be a buyer.


----------

